# Favorite Recent Dog-Related Movie?



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I hate dog movies for the most part because it seems like the dog always dies. It's not recent, (From 2003) and it's a little bit of a kids movie but I did like "Good Boy" as no dogs died and it was funny. I thought about seeing "Alpha" (2018) because I checked on doesthedogdie.com and they said the dog doesn't die. But I haven't gotten to seeing it yet.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Hildae said:


> I hate dog movies for the most part because it seems like the dog always dies. It's not recent, (From 2003) and it's a little bit of a kids movie but I did like "Good Boy" as no dogs died and it was funny. I thought about seeing "Alpha" (2018) because I checked on doesthedogdie.com and they said the dog doesn't die. But I haven't gotten to seeing it yet.


I have never heard of that site but I will absolutely be checking it for any dog movie I watch going forward!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m super behind on movies in general, (I think I am still trying to finish 2018 or 2019 Oscar nominees) so I haven’t seen any on your list. But growing up I always loved the Air Bud series! My sister and I watched those all the time. More recently I watched the documentary type ones on Hulu (?) about the training process dogs go through to become service dogs-I think there were two documentaries. I’ll have to check out the ones on your list, too!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Coastal Pup said:


> I have never heard of that site but I will absolutely be checking it for any dog movie I watch going forward!


I have to. I cannot watch movies where the dog ends up suffering. It just ruins the movie for me and I'm not one to enjoy watching sad movies!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Hildae said:


> I hate dog movies for the most part because it seems like the dog always dies. It's not recent, (From 2003) and it's a little bit of a kids movie but I did like "Good Boy" as no dogs died and it was funny. I thought about seeing "Alpha" (2018) because I checked on doesthedogdie.com and they said the dog doesn't die. But I haven't gotten to seeing it yet.


Yeah, I always like to watch positive movies! I will be checking out "Good Boy", it sounds like a good movie! I have to check out that website, I love comedies and more upbeat movies. .


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> I’m super behind on movies in general, (I think I am still trying to finish 2018 or 2019 Oscar nominees) so I haven’t seen any on your list. But growing up I always loved the Air Bud series! My sister and I watched those all the time. More recently I watched the documentary type ones on Hulu (?) about the training process dogs go through to become service dogs-I think there were two documentaries. I’ll have to check out the ones on your list, too!


I loved the Air Bud series as well! Was it called "Pick of The Litter"? I watched one show about the same concept you were saying and it was called "Pick of The Litter". I believe it was on Netflix and Disney +. I am thinking about watching "The Scooby Doo Movie", as I loved watching that series. But I gotta check that website to see if a dog dies because I am really in the mood for an upbeat movie today.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Hildae said:


> I have to. I cannot watch movies where the dog ends up suffering. It just ruins the movie for me and I'm not one to enjoy watching sad movies!


Yeah, I enjoy more happier movies as well.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

The Art of Racing in the Rain is a great movie. Another good one is A Dog's Purpose


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Abeille said:


> The Art of Racing in the Rain is a great movie. Another good one is A Dog's Purpose


I will check it out. Yeah, I loved A Dog's Purpose!


----------

